# New office in the cattle barn



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I live about three miles from my cattle operation and calving in feb was hell this year so I completed this this spring. Its 10x16 and with 6" of insulation and heat it makes a nice cozey place to warm up. Keep paper work and even doubles as our gathering spot before we duck and goose hunt our river. Been money well spent...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> I live about three miles from my cattle operation and calving in feb was hell this year so I completed this this spring. Its 10x16 and with 6" of insulation and heat it makes a nice cozey place to warm up. Keep paper work and even doubles as our gathering spot before we duck and goose hunt our river. Been money well spent...


Nice, I ever build a new shop and it WILL have a office included so I can move it out of the house. Getting just to that point that when I'm done for the day I want to be done with no paper work in sight.

When we installed the grain leg and drive over pit I built a little control room to house leg controls and the grain testers, much nicer to have the tester right at the pit and dryer instead of bringing samples into the house. Dad gave me grief when I insulated it and added electric baseboard heaters, surprising how often you see the old fart warming up in their while waiting for a truck to unload.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

It needs a couch. Trust me


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I was going to suggest that it needed a cot, or even a single bed, but a couch sounds even better. It is hard to beat a short nap after lunch following a hard morning of work, but an alarm clock might also be needed&#8230; Good job!


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a tv in the corner u can't see and a gas grill outside. But still in the barn for cookn early morning breakfast


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The most important item is fido's bed....gotta make sure they're comfortable, very nice


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks nice.

Beats sitting in the truck waiting for it to warm up.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You also need big screen TV,computor,recliner and a fridge.Double up as your Man Cave .AKA Dog House.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> You also need big screen TV,computor,recliner and a fridge.Double up as your Man Cave .AKA Dog House.


welll I in the corner you can't see I have a tv with dvd and a mini fridge and a grill out side of the room but still in the barn. need a recliner though... good call.


----------

